# Why Pro shooters can't work for free



## KmH (Oct 14, 2011)

Notice the long list of signators at the bottom of the article:

Professional Photographers | Reasons Why Photographers Cannot Work for Free


----------



## gsgary (Oct 14, 2011)

The photographer that shot the 2012 olympic portraits shot it for free because he didn't want anyone eles to shoot them, Brian Giffin


----------



## dots (Oct 14, 2011)

_May I borrow this as a template too?

_lol_ 


"oh!.. the irony!"_


----------



## dnavarrojr (Oct 14, 2011)

This is another one of those articles aimed at clients in an attempt to explain to them why they should pay a photographer for their work.  I'm guessing the purpose is that if someone contacts you and asks you to work for free, you should point them at this article.  I've seen better articles that are less condescending.

If you are a professional photographer and you act like a professional photographer then nobody should be asking you to work for free anyway.  And if you are a GOOD photographer then your clientele wouldn't dream of ever asking you to do something for free and wouldn't argue with you about price, no matter what you charge.  I'm not a great photographer, but not even my closest friends wouldn't ask me to shoot something for free.  They know that I make my living from my camera.  As friends, I do give them a discount when I "do them favors" by going to their kids sports events and plays, but I still send them an invoice.

Professional Photographers who worry and whine about photographers who work for free or don't charge enough tend to have self-esteem issues.  They aren't good enough to compete with the best photographers, so they complain about newbs coming along and taking away their low-end clients.  The best photographers don't care about that market.  If a client can't pay their high fee, it's not a client they want.  And they are confident enough about their skills that they KNOW the high end clients will continue to come to them.  The low-end market doesn't bother them one bit.  If someone does actually ask them to work for free, they don't need to hand out a URL to some web site explaining to the client why they won't work for free, they have an answer already (usually a simple NO will work).

That said, I would say that "Some times a Photographer SHOULD work for free."  I shot photographs and video for a recent Cure Cancer event for free.  Well, not for free, they listed me as a sponsor and promoted my work at the event, but they didn't pay me any money.  However, I managed to book 17 photo sessions so far as a result of my "free work" at the event.  Definitely worth my time.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 17, 2011)

well if you work for free you are not a professional since to be professional you have to get paid. And economics will always come into any service market and people will exploit lower prices. its natural supply and demand. Plus you have to start somewhere.


----------



## KmH (Oct 17, 2011)

There are a lot of paid photographers out there that are no where near to being professional photographers (A.K.A. - Fauxtographers).



> If you have a Nikon, you're a Nikon owner, not a professional photographer.



A professional is an expert at what they do.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 17, 2011)

KmH said:


> There are a lot of paid photographers out there that are no where near to being professional photographers (A.K.A. - Fauxtographers).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will debate that with you Keith.  A professional is *paid* for what they do; they *should* be an expert at it as well.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 18, 2011)

It was an interesting read, but nothing I haven't heard or said to people before. Iv'e been asked by professional sports teams for images to use in their game day programs or as posters they can give away or sell, and when I ask what kind of budget we're working with, I hear silence on the phone and then the famous words "do we have to pay for these"  My standard answer is, on your way home tonight do you just stop in the grocery store grab food off the shelf and walk out without paying, the answer is always no, then why should I just give you photographs?  The smart ones just laugh it off, say thanks and I never hear from the again, the stupid ones add, "they're just pictures, it's not the same"  I really don't understand how some people think.

I have given images away for use at Charity events as long as they add a credit line and my web site address, it's advertising to a market that I might not have reached otherwise.  

Unfortunately digital has changed how business works, with more people shooting, and what people will accept as photography, especially at the pro level, it is easy for companies, magazines etc. to find someone that will give a picture away for a credit under the picture........trust me, credits don't buy groceries, they just pad egos.  I'll take the groceries.


----------

